# Explain drifting for catfish



## DWJohse (Sep 12, 2005)

I hope this doesn't come off as too dumb a question, but I want to make sure I understand it. Some of these catfish reports mention drifting, which I would like more information on. 

To me, drifting means - pull up the anchor and let the wind blow you where it will. But, I normally fish for catfish on or very near the bottom, even when using a cork.

Could someone explain their drifting techniques - that catch fish and not stumps, old tires, rocks... ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Similar to the attached picture. I think one large egg sinker with a bead is used commonly in place of the shown sliding clip with 8 small sinkers. The small peg float is pulled under by the weight, but still lifts the hook off the bottom to reduce snagging.


----------



## DWJohse (Sep 12, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Similar to the attached picture. I think one large egg sinker with a bead is used commonly in place of the shown sliding clip with 8 small sinkers. The small peg float is pulled under by the weight, but still lifts the hook off the bottom to reduce snagging.


Now that looks like something I can do! I appreciate the feedback. If anyone has more hints, please continue to share.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

DWJohse said:


> Now that looks like something I can do! I appreciate the feedback. If anyone has more hints, please continue to share.


Yes, lol, you definitely need better hints than mine! The only cats I catch are on artificials accidentally. They are definitely game fish, but I know nothing about them. Hopefully someone will chime in with the best baits to use.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I enjoy chasing cats myself and sometimes see where talks of drifting for the cats. There is a guy that fishes Somerville alot that talks of drifting. Maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't do it, but have heard that you might need a drift anchor if the wind is up a little to slow your drift.

Later
R3F


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

After 60+ years I keep it simple, and the 4/0 circle hooks catch more eating size(up to 6# this past week and 12# in past weeks)than the 6/0. I just prepare a few by tying at end of about 3ft 15-20# leader a 3/4- 1 1/4oz and heavier depending on depth and drift speed. Foot above weigh tie a 5" staging with hook and then another at top of leader. No other attachments helps avoid hang ups. I prefer cut shad about the size of last 2 joints of you finger. Channels also school so you may drift across an area without a bite then several at once as I use 3 or 4 rigs. Works for me


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Nikki but what kind of bottom are we looking for or what depths?


----------



## txredneck67 (Aug 6, 2014)

the catfish I caught was in 15 to 20 foot of water. I also was drift fishing on lake Houston near the dam.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks nikki, that's cool fishing, easy to rig and catches fish, a good combination! especially for those good to eat size cat fish, channels or blues.
It is my favorite way to fish, it really is fun to do.
A drift anchor helps a lot, or drift sock.
I fish for CPR big fish with a Carolina rig on 30$ braid, a 2 ounce egg sinker then a bead, tie to to a heavy swivel, on the other eye of the swivel tie a 3' to 5" leader of mono 30# to 50# then a 9/0 to 14/0 circle hook depending on how big you are fishing for.
Really big cat fish over fifty pounds abrade the leader with their hooked teeth and hard pads around the mouth when they shake those big heads back and forth.
A fillet from a small drum about 1.5 pounds is the best bait I can think of about the size of a dollar bill, especially fresh, the fresher the better.
Hook the bait one time, getting about a 1/2 inch bite.
I drift in about 29 FOW to 40' most of the time.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.learntocatchcatfish.com/catfish-rigs-page/


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> Thanks nikki, that's cool fishing, easy to rig and catches fish, a good combination! especially for those good to eat size cat fish, channels or blues.
> It is my favorite way to fish, it really is fun to do.
> A drift anchor helps a lot, or drift sock.
> I fish for CPR big fish with a Carolina rig on 30$ braid, a 2 ounce egg sinker then a bead, tie to to a heavy swivel, on the other eye of the swivel tie a 3' to 5" leader of mono 30# to 50# then a 9/0 to 14/0 circle hook depending on how big you are fishing for.
> ...


 Yep all depends on where he fishes, as in Somerville we don't have 29' water so I have to stick with 3-14'


----------



## DWJohse (Sep 12, 2005)

*Great advice*

I normally fish Somerville, but will be at Fayette next weekend. I will definitely make some time to give drifting a try. I appreciate all the "expert" advice.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

nikki, I really enjoy your drifting reports, I feel like I am out there in the boat fishing.
I fished on Sommy one time with Weldon and it was completely different lake from Lake Livingston, it was a real treat to fish with the cat fish Man on a totally new place.
if you ever come up this way come go fishing , best drifting starts in October and runs through Feb.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

trapperjon and I did some drifting after chasing stripers yesterday and it looks the action has started.
We did one short drift and caught two 7 pound blues and a CPR 18.3 pound fish.
it was trapperjon's first drifting experience and he his ready for more.
caught them in 33 FOW drifting large shad.


----------

